# Soup



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Feeling achy today. Nuthin like chicken noodle soup to ease the pain some.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

That soup looks good;Im going to need some of that soon after those cold weather fishing trips.


----------



## the pyromaniac (Oct 9, 2011)

That does look good! Almost as good as my fishing buddy Tóño the Mexican's signature catfish tail soup (which is the gold standard by which all other soup is judged in southwest Virginia)!


----------

